

Ask HN: Bank says it fixed openSSL/HB, can those claims be tested? - biturd

I can find the exile date, but not the purchase or activation date.  I believe they updates SSL as heartbeats are now off, but the SSK cert nobly has 114 days left on it.&lt;p&gt;If they did a re-issue and revoke, that would be minimum a year would it not?&lt;p&gt;I can get the serial number of the cert, but how would I get the old certs serial number to compare it to?&lt;p&gt;I worry a lot pf people patched openSSL and called it a day, but our data was already compromised, so this open SSL patch does no good other than for new users.  I can change my password, but if they have all the other data they need, I am still in trouble until that revocation of the old cert happens, correct?&lt;p&gt;Thank you.
======
biturd
I just found a tester and it states this:
[http://dl.dropbox.com/u/340087/drops/04.27.14/Screen%20Shot%...](http://dl.dropbox.com/u/340087/drops/04.27.14/Screen%20Shot%202014-04-27%20at%208.43.05%20PM-29-204426.jpg)

'Regenerated 2 years ago', does that mean they in fact did not revoke,
regenerate, and re-issue?

